# Help with IDs



## BugHunter87 (Mar 19, 2015)

I recently inherited 8 cichlids, and I've got all identified but a few. Does anyone know what the one with yellow sides is? I'm not sure what species the blue is either, but I'm guessing it's a Sciaenochromis sp.???

How do I add attachments? I've got pictures I can post but I don't know how to upload them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=255440

You can read this, that was stickied at the top of this forum.


----------



## BugHunter87 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks. Here are my images:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The blue one is Pseudotropheus socolofi, and the yellow one is Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric yellow lab).


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Maybe another pic of the blue one.

Is the Yellow Lab a ghost? That would be cool.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like that Lab has a pretty chewed up tail.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

noki said:


> Maybe another pic of the blue one.
> 
> Is the Yellow Lab a ghost? That would be cool.


I posted socolofi for the blue one a bit hesitantly - there are a few things that look a little bit off in that photo. It's a darker shade of blue than you'd expect, the nose and mouth have a strange shape to them, and it almost looks like it's got very subtle, thick barring. From that photo, though, socolofi is my best guess.

That lab is rather ethereal looking, isn't it? Glad I'm not the only one that thought so!


----------



## BugHunter87 (Mar 19, 2015)

But aren't Pseudotropheus socolofi the Snow White? This one is completely blue except for a white fringe on its dorsal fin.

The one you said was Labidochromis caeruleus was completely dark until last week. I added more fish and a pump for more circulation and it has started coming out more and turned almost all yellow. Its tail had gotten nipped pretty badly with the last tank owner. Do Yellow Labs change color that drastically?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

BugHunter87 said:


> But aren't Pseudotropheus socolofi the Snow White? This one is completely blue except for a white fringe on its dorsal fin.
> 
> The one you said was Labidochromis caeruleus was completely dark until last week. I added more fish and a pump for more circulation and it has started coming out more and turned almost all yellow. Its tail had gotten nipped pretty badly with the last tank owner. Do Yellow Labs change color that drastically?


There are two variants of socolofi. The natural blue variant, and the man made snow white.

Here is a good quality socolofi... colour can vary a bit.










Yes, there is a great deal of variation in the colouration of Yellow Labidochromis, both from individual fish depending on their moods, water quality, dominance, etc... and there are also many hybrid lines out there.


----------



## BugHunter87 (Mar 19, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for the help. I've learned quite a bit from this forum.


----------

